# Miniaturansicht noch vorhanden



## Ich_halt224 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich weiß leider nicht, in welches Forum ich das schreiben soll, falls es hier falsch ist entschuldigt das bitte und verschiebt es.

Es geht darum, ich habe eine Datei geschickt bekommen, die (wahrscheinlich) mit Paint bearbeitet wurde.  Eben habe ich die Datei in einen Ordner geschoben und gesehen, dass die Miniaturansicht noch das unbearbeitete Bild anzeigt.

Wie kann das sein?   Ist das unbearbeitete Bild noch irgendwie vorhanden?
Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit, an das unbearbeitete Bild ran zu kommen?


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (30. Januar 2007)

Du kannst die Miniaturansicht aktaualiesieren, indem du die versteckte Datei "Thumbs.db" löchst. In dieser Datei befindet sich die einzige Kopie des unbearbeiteten Bildes. Eine Methode, das "alte" Bild zu extrahieren, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## helaukoenig (30. Januar 2007)

Extrahieren aus der Vorschau lohnt auch nicht wirklich, da du dann ein 9x9Bild bekommst, mit man nichts machen kann.
Von HAMA gibt es eine Software (Photorescue), die Verzeichnisse einliest, dort nach gelöschten Bilddateien sucht und diese unter Umständen wiederherstellt. Vielleicht gibt es etwas ähnliches auch im Freeware-Bereich.


----------

